# nat-typ öffnen?



## plshelpx3 (19. Mai 2012)

*nat-typ öffnen?*

Hallo Leute,
könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen ich habe Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 auf pc (Steam) und mein Nat-Typ ist auf Strikt.

Ich würde es gerne öffnen.

Ich habe eine Fritzbox (7141).


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Torsley (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: nat-typ öffnen?*

eigentlich must du in der fritzbox nur upnp aktivieren. upnp bekommt dann von den programmen (in diesem fall steam+mw2) gesagt welche ports geöffnet werden sollen. das sollte zumindest im normalfall an routereinstellungen reichen.

AVM - Portfreigaben automatisch über UPnP aktivieren und deaktivieren


----------



## Darkknightrippper (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: nat-typ öffnen?*

Du brauch nur den Port 28960 ( UDP ) freizugeben. Die anderen Ports die MW2 benutzt sind outbound.


----------

